
Softbank Fund Bets on Using Concrete Blocks as Batteries - gsanghera
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-14/massive-softbank-fund-bets-on-using-concrete-blocks-as-batteries
======
gsanghera
Another article about an year back (in qz) :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17789456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17789456)

